# RV electricity conversions



## CasTiger (Jan 17, 2006)

hi, i was wondering about this, ive had a look at a goldstream bt cruiser, nice, very nice. anyway, i was wondering, stupid me never asked the question..... when a rv is converted to uk 240 volt, what do they do with the generator thats on board, i assume that it still is 110v, so my question is, is it possible to have it converted to 240 v or how much use is it (litlle i suspect) any help would be appreciated.

i believe its an onan generator or possibly a generac one

regards

mick


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Hi Mick

It is possible to fit a special transformer to enable the genny to pump 240v, alternatively you can just buy 110 volt appliances which can be used on hook up and with the generator (providing live 110v sockets are available). Saves a lot of cash and messing about.

It is a lot of use since your built in appliances - fridge, microwave, aircon etc will be 110 volt and you can't run the aircon or microwave without power....so if there is no hook up you need the genny.

Regards
Linda


----------



## 101411 (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi Mick

You will have to buy a transformer anyway to hook up to the UKs mains voltage or none of the appliances on board will work from the hook up.

You need to buy a step/step down 230-110 volt tranny of a suitable size to cope with all the systems onboard. Use the output of the generator as a guide. In a B+ class a 4kva will do it with no problem.

The step up/down trannys are a bit more expensive but they will allow you to run a ring main round the RV and use the genny to power both 110 & 230 volt systems.

Any decent electrician will be able to fit it for you. If you want a main RV dealer to do it expect to pay about £2500.00 (a good sparky will do it for less than 1/2 of that!!)

Good luck and great choice by the way i LOVE the BT Cruisers. Have a look at Coachman Concords as well the back window is a masterclass in design!!

Dazzer


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Hi MIck,

Have a sneaky look at some of your power supplies. You will find that products such as mobile phone chargers are rated 90 - 250 VAC! This is because they use what is known as a switched mode power supply.

So, our RV has a 240 - 110 V converter for mains hook up and we do not bother with a 110 - 240 V converter. As Linda explained all the on board bits run from 110 V and we have no use for 240 V when travelling.

Regards

Chris


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

I was wondering about this..

On my van there is a yellow tranny under the bed (sounds interesting! )

I dont know if this converts 240V Hook up down to 110V to power the US fitments, I guess it must do?

The genny has never been used by me, but I am guessing it will provide 110 only, for anything thats plugged into that system..? 

Plus what is the large grey power unit box for.. it gets a little warm, and during the evening, you can hear a bi met strip i think, fizzing on and off...

Does this grey unit charge the house batteries?

all pleasantly complicated 


sorry to highjack the thread with my vaugeness 
John


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

johng1974 said:


> I was wondering about this..
> 
> On my van there is a yellow tranny under the bed (sounds interesting! )
> 
> ...


Hi John

A yellow transformer sounds like a site transformer to me....not ideal for RVs as they are only designed for intermittent use (power tools etc). It will be transforming power down to 110 volt on hook up... if you are using the van full time and are permanently hooked-up I would strongly recommend you install a tranny purpose made for the job.

Your generator will only give out 110 volts to your fixed appliances and to the American wall sockets if these are still connected.

The grey box is your charge/converter unit which, as you suggest, is charging your batteries whilst on hook up. They do get warm and are prone to buzzing or humming - you can probably hear the cooling fan cutting in and out, similar to the fans found in computers.

Hope this makes sense.

Cheers
Linda


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

My only problem with leaving yourself on 110 volt is when you 110 microwave convection oven pack up and you have to replace it. I have had the conversion to 240 volt done but not to the microwave compartment sadly   

Must admit to being 8O amazed 8O at prices up th 7K quoted for the electrical work.

Where do I get a 110 volt microwave convection oven from? :?:


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

RR said:


> My only problem with leaving yourself on 110 volt is when you 110 microwave convection oven pack up and you have to replace it. I have had the conversion to 240 volt done but not to the microwave compartment sadly
> 
> Must admit to being 8O amazed 8O at prices up th 7K quoted for the electrical work.
> 
> Where do I get a 110 volt microwave convection oven from? :?:


7K???? For what???

I can ship you a 110 volt convection microwave John, but to get the exact size for your compartment could be a problem.


----------



## 101411 (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi RR

110volt ovens...........theres thousands of them in USA!!!

Ask Linda at Stateside in sure she will be able to help track one down for you.

Dazzer


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

Linda having followed these electrical conversion threads seen peoples quotes being eye watering amounts up th 7K quoted.

I paid a faction of this for my professional conversion.

PM me a microwave/convection over rough price please.


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

RR John....you have PM.


----------

